
Deep Learning for Anime and Manga - ArtWomb
https://research.mangaki.fr/
======
sovok_x
I wonder why there is so little research on creating/analyzing vector art and
vectorising existing images using ANNs.

There are so much possibilities there: using closed circuits or gestalt blobs
for colorizing, flawless style transfer and art/non-art separation, generating
detailed sketches from words and rough drawings etc.

